# Itunes at Morrisons



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Morrisons are doing a deal where you can get 2 x £15 Itune cards for £20.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Thats a 3 for 2 then ...


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

hows that work ?????


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Mrs went and got these last week and had problems due to apples systems. Had to get a refund in the end! Are your guys working properly? I'm going to have to send her in again!


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

My GF went in and they had sold out. So I aint got one!


----------

